# أنا طالب صناعات بتروكيميائية من سوريا أنا بحاجة الى صور لألات مصانع بترو كيميائية



## أنس العبدالله (19 فبراير 2008)

أنا طالب صناعات بتروكيميائية من سوريا أنا بحاجة الى صور لألات مصانع بترو كيميائية 

وأتمنى أن تكون مرفقة بتصميم كروكي بسيط


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (20 فبراير 2008)

أخي في الله 
أنا لدي ملف فيديو عن مصنع بتروكيماويات


----------

